# Found guy in my yard today, what is it please?



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm thinking its a legless lizard?







His shed was there with him too.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Burtons legless lizard


----------



## critterguy (Feb 9, 2014)

If in doubt wait for it to show it's tongue, leglesses tongues are rounded instead of forked like snakes ones.
And the eyes are more lizard like, but there are some legless ones that look extremely snake like.


----------



## Boiga (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like a gravid female too.
These guys are awesome to see in the wild and to keep in captivity.

Nice find.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 9, 2014)

*Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis)*

It's definitely a Burton's Legless Lizard (_Lialis burtonis_). 
The main identifying feature of this species (after its apparent leglessness of course) is the distinctive, sharply-pointed snout, which no other Australian native reptile possesses.


----------



## Darwin-boy (Feb 10, 2014)

burtons found my first one i have ever seen in real life at my work place a couple months back get this at a detention centre lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Under magnification you can just make out the ear opening – a small slit at the level of the bottom of the eye, about double the distance from the snout to the eye. The eye also has a vertical elliptical pupil. Of the snakes in Brisbane this only occurs in Death Adders, Brown Tree Snakes and Pythons, which it is clearly not. 

Blue


----------

